# Best Way to learn spinning



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi all.
I am wondering what is the most efficient and cheapest way to learn spinning. (Please don't recommend youtube unless you have an exact array of videos to learn from.) I am hoping some of you spinners can give me real and direct advice. I'm exhausted by trying to sort through the information on the web and it's not good to wander on the internet as a full time college student when others things have need of attention. I am good at reading, but most sites don't direct me to feasibly cheap enough ways to obtains items I'll need like spindles or carders. DIY is not an option if the project contains wood, since I am not handy with wood. I wouldn't mind learning in person either if there is someone nearby who is willing to share or barter a deal with me. Things I currently know related to spinning are knitting, crochet, and Tunisian; hence my interest in yarn!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Where do you go to school? Check with your art department and library to see if there is a spinning group in your area. It really is best to have someone show you the basic spinning techniques. They may even let you use a spindle or wheel or sell you used equipment. I have made spindles out of dowel rods and wooden wheels from the craft store, and from dowels and Sculpy clay ( the kind you bake). 
For fiber, I recommend getting started with good quality but not fancy commercially prepared wool. It will cost about a dollar an ounce, but in the beginning, the uniformity will really help. Once you get the hang of the spinning itself, you can prep long stapled wools ( 4 inches or more) with a dog brush. Its called flicking, and you basically just brush the locks of wool one handful at a time. That's how I process alpaca.
I like Joy of Spinning for videos. Links don't work well on this tablet, but I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Kyweaver has some great advice there. Having someone to help hands-on is best but we sometimes don't have that option. I didn't have anyone to mentor me so I turned to Joy of Spinning and Craftsy. Craftsy sometimes has sales on their classes for $14 to $20. Their spinning section is really good. I've used three of their classes. They do have one that's just for using a spindle (I use a wheel). I just checked and their spindling class is $19.99. They also have a "fiber study" class that is free. Etsy has some sellers with spindle/fiber starter packages. Search for drop spindle.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

A youtube video I think is really clear and helpful is [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKAJTKvl0nE[/ame]
How to Spin on a Drop Spindle, by Scribble. (I don't have a lot of patience with youtube videos where the person giggles and tells us all about themselves before getting to some kind of instruction, this lady just shows you how to spin and explains what she's doing).
Where are you located? There's probably someone nearby who can help you learn,
just post a general location and I bet there's a nearby spinner - we're everywhere


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

kyweaver said:


> Where do you go to school? Check with your art department and library to see if there is a spinning group in your area. It really is best to have someone show you the basic spinning techniques. They may even let you use a spindle or wheel or sell you used equipment. I have made spindles out of dowel rods and wooden wheels from the craft store, and from dowels and Sculpy clay ( the kind you bake).
> For fiber, I recommend getting started with good quality but not fancy commercially prepared wool. It will cost about a dollar an ounce, but in the beginning, the uniformity will really help. Once you get the hang of the spinning itself, you can prep long stapled wools ( 4 inches or more) with a dog brush. Its called flicking, and you basically just brush the locks of wool one handful at a time. That's how I process alpaca.
> I like Joy of Spinning for videos. Links don't work well on this tablet, but I'm sure you can find it.


Thank you kyweaver. I go to a technology school so I don't have much luck with that but I really thank you. I'll ask anyways. Thanks also for the idea with sculpy clay. I think I can do that. Concerning wool, do you have any suggestions for places to buy them? Or places to buy the flick cards etc?


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

Rosepath said:


> A youtube video I think is really clear and helpful is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKAJTKvl0nE
> How to Spin on a Drop Spindle, by Scribble. (I don't have a lot of patience with youtube videos where the person giggles and tells us all about themselves before getting to some kind of instruction, this lady just shows you how to spin and explains what she's doing).
> Where are you located? There's probably someone nearby who can help you learn,
> just post a general location and I bet there's a nearby spinner - we're everywhere


 Thank you this is a very good video. I'm on the Florida Space Coast.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

PM me your address and I'll send you some wool from our Shetlands to try (free).
For flick cards, a dog comb will do in a pinch, but try the Woolery in KY for nice ones you can order. (beware they have EVERYTHING and a person can get in pretty deep, LOL)


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I like Webs (yarn.com) for roving (prepared ready to spin wool). Get something plain like their domestic wool or BFL or Romney. Those are are easy to work with and affordable. Don't get anything fancy, like silk blends, alpaca, or hand dyed yet. Practice on something you can stand to mess up. Get about a pound. You will go through a pound or so before you come up with anything other than a "novelty yarn" and it is helpful for it to all be the same kind.
I'd wait on preparing your own wool just yet. You dont want to get frustrated weith your spinning cause your wool isnt perfect. Learn one skill at a time.
Once you are ready to handle raw wool, start looking around for farms that raise wool-bearing animals. If you have more time than money, offer to work in exchange for wool. If you have decent yarn by that point, offer to spin up some wool in exchange for more. If you can find someone who raises woolbearers for some other purpose, they may give you the wool, but it will often be dirty or matted or badly sheared. It's your choice if you want to work with subpar materials. They will fight you.
For flickers, I just used cheap dog brushes from Walmart. I had developed a good relationship with an alpaca farmer so that's what I mostly used. Sheep's wool is a little harder to flick, but still possible. Grab a lock in one hand, lay it on a surface and brush like it's doll hair. Turn it around and brush the other end. That's it. With alpaca, I washed it after spinning, with sheep you'll need to wash it to get out the lanolin. Flicking also gets out debris and second cuts, which you'll find in cheaper or free wool. The wool has to be long enough to hold without stabbing yourself with the brush wires.
Let me know if you have more ??


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

Do any of you have suggestions on the first spindle I should buy or try to make? Like how big or heavy to make it? Or dimensions?


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

When I make spindles for beginners, I make the shaft out of a 12 inch piece of 1\4 inch dowel, and a 4 inch diameter whorl made of 1/4 inch pine. I guess the whole thing weighs 2-3 ounces. If you make the whorl out of Sculpey clay, weigh out the clay first and then shape it into a smooth even disk. The heavier it is, the more momentum it will have, but the stronger your thread will have to be. You may find that you a have preferences in one direction or another, but about 3 ounces is a good starting point. I screw a small hook into the end of the shaft for the leader. Some people cut a notch, but I find beginners get frustrated with that.


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you so much all of you. I am going to give it a try and update you on my progress and questions. Feel free to post anything you think of but I am going to try it out first and come back to this thread soon I hope.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you go to a store that carries spinning wheels and/or hand spindles they will be happy to teach you how to do it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can also join Ravelry.com.....(very large site with 1000's of knitting and crocheting patters and MOST IMPORTANTLY.....groups/forums). You can search in the groups on your location and see what's near to you. Or if there's any kind of a yarn store (not big box)....they will most likely have someone you can contact about a local group. 

I ditto craftsy's classes. Once you pay for them, you can always go back and review. I don't spin with a spindle but there are many, many people out there that do.

Good luck!


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi all, 
So I managed to make spindles using the sculpey clay. I made an 3, 2, and 1 oz. Using some roving, given by Rosepath (Thank you!), I managed to make a small ball of yarn. No matter which spindle I use, I seem to have a problem with having portions of yarn that get very thin like a thread and then break and the spindle drops. Or very thick and don't spin well. It doesn't change with the spindle weight I use either. All the yarn looks the same from spindle to spindle. Also, I have trouble with wool fibers sticking to the dowel rod. Any help?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

You can try a fine mist bottle with half olive oil and half filtered water on the wool lightly as you spin it. Once you have spun your yarn, simply wash it to remove. I seldom use this method but you may have more static that is causing it.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats! The first bit is the hardest! Was it fun?
So far as sticking, make sure the shaft is really smooth, sand it if necessary. For the thick and thin, welcome to spinning! Seriously though, spinning evenly takes practice, lots of practice. Before mechanical spinning was invented, kids learned at about age 3, and spent several hours a day! So until you put in that kind of time, don't beat yourself up.
Predrafting your roving can help. Basically, do the same motion you would while spinning, but before you pick up the spindle. That way you don't have as much to do while the spindle is going.


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks. That makes me feel better. I was just wondering if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

We all start off by making "art" yarn--thick and thin. Try to spin at least 10 to 15 minutes everyday. You'll get more consistent results.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

1Lord1churchkid said:


> Hi all.
> I am wondering what is the most efficient and cheapest way to learn spinning. (Please don't recommend youtube unless you have an exact array of videos to learn from.) I am hoping some of you spinners can give me real and direct advice. I'm exhausted by trying to sort through the information on the web and it's not good to wander on the internet as a full time college student when others things have need of attention. I am good at reading, but most sites don't direct me to feasibly cheap enough ways to obtains items I'll need like spindles or carders. DIY is not an option if the project contains wood, since I am not handy with wood. I wouldn't mind learning in person either if there is someone nearby who is willing to share or barter a deal with me. Things I currently know related to spinning are knitting, crochet, and Tunisian; hence my interest in yarn!
> Thank you all so much!


I know you said diy is not an option but it is possible to make a useable yet not perfect drop spindle to learn on. I only spent a few dollars and used basic hand tools to make a couple for my family to learn on. It really is possible to make your own without much woodworking skills. For carders I am just using dog brushes from the dollar store. They are wooden it very small so my kids do better with them than I. We are just learning how to card. best wishes and blessings.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Another way to get the hang of spinning with a spindle is doing it with a thicker draw. My first tries right away I figured out that thicker was easier to prevent breakage and once you get some even yarn coming out you can adjust to thinner yarn.. Spraying the mist of olive oil/water truly cuts down the static and it prevents the sticking to the spindle. I was assuming the shaft of your spindle is already smooth, yes? 

On thick and thin yarns thickness as you go...many people love these as their "Art Yarns" and it is fun to twine in bits of this and that while spinning...

Oh to make some very cool yarns...make yourself a blending board. That way you can brush the roving onto a surface and then add different shades to make some very pretty yarn or bits of other things. A heads up...these are so easy to make! Yes you can make one with no wood experience at all. Just a cutting board, blending cloth found online and on Etsy and a carding brush or dog brush...watch this easy video to see an example of this...a fun thing you can try as a beginner.

I use my homemade board and knitting needles...I found this one on a product sold but again very easy to make. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FenT3pshrU[/ame]


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

romysbaskets said:


> .... I was assuming the shaft of your spindle is already smooth, yes?


Yes, it is. I think it's just humidity. 
Thank you for the ideas with the blending board. It looks very interesting. 
Speaking of blending boards and other things, what else would be useful to learn as next steps for a practicing spinner?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

1Lord1churchkid said:


> Yes, it is. I think it's just humidity.
> Thank you for the ideas with the blending board. It looks very interesting.
> Speaking of blending boards and other things, what else would be useful to learn as next steps for a practicing spinner?


You are very welcome! I would suggest a ball winder. Once you spin, it is much easier to use a ball winder then to wind it by hand. They are very inexpensive if you get one made of plastic. Under $10 on ebay and other sites. They clamp onto your table but if it is wood table put something between to cushion...As the clamp can leave marks. You can simply thread onto the winder and wind a ball right from your spindle by turning a little handle. You can also do this from a bobbin while it is still on a spinning wheel. Sure makes it easy to ball up your yarn. Then again, if you want skeins..you can get a skein winder. Those vary in price so google that to see what appeals to you if you want one or to make one. Did you get carding brushes or dog brushes? Also get a wool comb...yes there are also dog tools that will work. If you want to go all out...go to a site recommended by the other ladies to look..you may get swallowed up in ideas!


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

[/QUOTE] Did you get carding brushes or dog brushes? Also get a wool comb...yes there are also dog tools that will work. If you want to go all out...go to a site recommended by the other ladies to look..you may get swallowed up in ideas![/QUOTE]
I got a dog brush like the one you use for pulling out tangles and stickers.


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

kyweaver said:


> Predrafting your roving can help. Basically, do the same motion you would while spinning, but before you pick up the spindle. That way you don't have as much to do while the spindle is going.


By the way, I tried again with predrafting it, it seems to work much better. I made a much more even decent length of yarn this way, although with fuzzy balls here and there on the string. Doing it this way, I can even make thread, which is harder to tell if it is even or not and thereby I congratulate myself since I can't tell the difference. :nanner:


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome! Just keep practicing! It really does take a while to train your muscles, even once your brain has gotten the hang of it.
One fun thing to do with bumpy yarn is to ply it with a sewing thread. The contrast of the bumpy, lumpy, thick and thin with the tiny thread is interesting in a good way. Plus the thread gives the whole thing a lot of strength, and you get to practice plyi without using too much handspun.


----------



## 1Lord1churchkid (Dec 14, 2016)

kyweaver said:


> Awesome! Just keep practicing! It really does take a while to train your muscles, even once your brain has gotten the hang of it.
> One fun thing to do with bumpy yarn is to ply it with a sewing thread. The contrast of the bumpy, lumpy, thick and thin with the tiny thread is interesting in a good way. Plus the thread gives the whole thing a lot of strength, and you get to practice plyi without using too much handspun.


How do you ply it? Do you just take the two and spin it together again, I guess?


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Pretty much, but you twist in the opposite direction. That absorbs any excess twist from your spinning and helps make a balanced yarn. Try to twist until it doesn't kink when you relax the yarn, and make it as even as possible. Plying helps fix a lot of problems, adds strength and stability.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

When you ply bumpy yarn it comes out very cool. If you have somewhat even yarn then plying it makes it look even better. You get strength and it helps cover little imperfections. It also allows you to combine different shades for a striped yarn.


----------

